# First "tear"



## nmlfreitas (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys 
here's my first button

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=14094&t=1


Thanks to all


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, looks quite good! Nice, bright surface and excellent color. 

Well done!

Harold


----------



## nmlfreitas (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you Harold


----------

